# Smoked almond fail



## smokeisshowing (Jul 31, 2013)

I seemed to have failed at my first smoke. I did almonds on the OBS. 

Here is what I did
Soaked almonds in salt water for 24 hours
Let them air dry over night
Got smoker heated up to 200 degrees
Used hickory Bradley Bisquettes and smoked for 4 hours, vent wide open... Didn't taste smokey at all so I closed the vent almost shut and smoked for 1 more hour....... I can't say I  taste a smokey taste at all

What did I do wrong??


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jul 31, 2013)

The nuts being dry will take on very little smoke.  Try a heavier smoke, but don't over do it.  You can also mist with your salt water and they will take on more smoke or you could put a sugar type coating on them then smoke.  Keep good notes and don't give up.  Try re-smoking part of what you have done and let us know the outcome.  After smoking, place in an airtight container and let rest for a day or two.

Tom


----------



## smokeisshowing (Jul 31, 2013)

Ok I'll try that. Instead of letting them dry overnight could I soak them for 24 hrs then pop the in the smoker to cook?


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jul 31, 2013)

Smokeisshowing said:


> Ok I'll try that. Instead of letting them dry overnight could I soak them for 24 hrs then pop the in the smoker to cook?


Yes you can try that.  Are you just looking for salty smoked almonds?  If so, stir them in melted butter, drain and coat with canning salt and smoke.  You don't need to cook them as they should be pre-roasted.

Tom


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 31, 2013)

Some really super tasty almonds can be made using this recipe:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/smoked-nuts-by-scarbelly


----------



## smokeisshowing (Jul 31, 2013)

Great thanks


----------

